# Novoflex EOS/NIK-NT + Nikkor-Q 200mm f/4



## niels123 (Jun 9, 2018)

I'm trying to mount the Novoflex EOS/NIK-NT adapter to my Nikkor-Q 200mm f/4 lens. I can press the adapter against the lens, but it doesn't rotate. I tried with the blue adapter lever in various positions and also with the lens aperture ring at f/4 and at f/32, but there's no difference.

Any ideas?  Thanks!
Niels


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 9, 2018)

Be sure you rotate it the opposite direction on the Nikon lens side. I've never had any issues mounting adapters to my Nikon lenses. They are sometimes stiff, I just buy low cost ones and leave them attached to the lenses.


----------



## niels123 (Jun 9, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Be sure you rotate it the opposite direction on the Nikon lens side. I've never had any issues mounting adapters to my Nikon lenses. They are sometimes stiff, I just buy low cost ones and leave them attached to the lenses.



Thanks for the tip  However, I already knew that. When I try to rotate the adapter, there's a "hard stop" in both directions and I don't want to force it. I have had other stiff adapters and this feels different.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jun 9, 2018)

This adaptor is probably for G lenses, not for lenses with manual aperture control. You need an adaptor suitable for manual Nikon F lenses.


----------



## niels123 (Jun 9, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> This adaptor is probably for G lenses, not for lenses with manual aperture control. You need an adaptor suitable for manual Nikon F lenses.



Not sure since I have next to no knowledge on Nikon. I have used this adapter in the past on a Zeiss Otus 55mm f/1.4 for Nikon. I bought that Zeiss lens used together with the adapter and have exchanged that lens for one with a Canon mount and kept the adapter  Now I have acquired the Nikkor-Q 200mm f/4 with the intention of using it as a tube lens.


----------



## niels123 (Jun 9, 2018)

The lens is the non-AI version of Nikkor 200mm f/4, but I think it has been converted because the guy whom I bought it from has successfully used the lens on a D5200.


----------

